# Lou is missing??? Hmmmmmm



## Torty Mom (Sep 12, 2011)

So, the first thing I do when I get home from work is check on Lou and the babies, so I couldn't find him anywhere. I looked and looked. My stomach starting flip flopping. My yard is TOTALLY escape proof. 

So as I was standing there ready to cry and go for help, I saw this basket sitting there, this is the baby transport basket and was not suppose to be there.... hmmmmmm....







So, I looked at the basket because it was sticking up just a little in the back and you will never guess what I found! 






LOU!!! Crashed out cold wearing a basket!!! One foot sticking out!!! 
darn that boy he scared the daylights out of me!! 

Now, that I am done being worried.......isn't he sooooooo cute!! I love LOU he cracks me up!!!!


----------



## beccayauyau (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahhh how cute  My tort went missing the other day, got me scared too! She ended up trying to eat the stones in the garden!! They are so funny, these pictures are really cute


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 12, 2011)

That's cute and funny!


----------



## jackrat (Sep 12, 2011)

I just love a happy ending!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh I hate it when my stomach starts flip flopping from being freak out. Then to get a good laugh at the end is great.


----------



## stena29 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats scary...cause I know that flip flop feeling you got...my edward would escape from his home and i would get that feeling.....glad you found him..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 12, 2011)

That is really cute!! I love the little leg sticking out!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it was a scary 5 loooooong minutes, then I felt kinda stupid. It made my neighbor Lisa laugh!


----------



## ascott (Sep 12, 2011)

Heart stopped when read the title.....then got going when I looked at his darn foot....LOL actually LMAOF! !!!! GOOD ONE LOU


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 12, 2011)

Angela, my heart stopped for 5 minutes. My husband is gone now, so the torts are unsupervised for a few hours a day, who knows what kinda trouble is going to be a foot!! Sheesh!!!


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the chuckle.... I too, love happy endings.


----------



## ascott (Sep 12, 2011)

Mary Anne, when the folks are away the boys will play....LOL 

I am just so happy it was a silly thing...


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 12, 2011)

Very cute pictures. I think he was just looking for a little shade....


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 12, 2011)

Awh love the happy ending!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha, I needed a good laugh and Lou provided one for me. I, not quite, peed my pants...


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice. Love that story. Just like in a comic. Hehehe.


----------

